# home brew custom exhausts!



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

alot of people do custom exhausts, lets see yours! please no off the self kits like apr/TT/etc..
if you got sound clips that would be cool to but lets get some pictures.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha...give me a week and I'll post up a one of kind


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

I should have something to add to this thread soon, but need to get my car inspected first.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a folder at home of about 10 different custom setups. I'll share later but won't be able to give credit or details.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

In for something custom


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is my TT with custom turbo back an electric bypass flap..








before that i went stealth with a single exit..








Steve


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice
i just did a muffler delete nothin worth showing but sounds good


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

sTT eV6 said:


> Here is my TT with custom turbo back an electric bypass flap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What mufflers you using? 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What tips are those?


----------



## miller6323 (May 13, 2012)

3" from the cat and 16" backwards glasspack.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice, I like this thread, about to embark on my own custom exhaust journey. Post some sound clips of your setup too!


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5619705

In my thread 


Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


----------



## BrokeTT (Dec 31, 2011)

Has anybody run an electric cutout with the stock exhaust? I plan on doing this after I get my 42dd race dp.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

miller6323 said:


> 3" from the cat and 16" backwards glasspack.


have the same set-up with oem resonator... drone fiesta @ 2.5k-3.5k rpm 
aside from that it sounds good.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> What tips are those?


The tips are a 100mm slash cut returned.
The system is a full 3" turbo back with 2 straight through mufflers.
Pipewerx make most of their own stuff in house.

Here is a sound clip of the electric cutout activated then i close it towards the end of the vid..
http://youtu.be/WaabhQ7qmco
Here is another vid where i open the cutout towards the end of the vid..
http://youtu.be/lA-besfd0o0
Steve


----------



## miller6323 (May 13, 2012)

Tom333 said:


> have the same set-up with oem resonator... drone fiesta @ 2.5k-3.5k rpm
> aside from that it sounds good.


Lol straight pipes are the only way to go.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i have a 3 inch turboback and the stock rear muffler , not to loud and sounds great


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> The tips are a 100mm slash cut returned.
> The system is a full 3" turbo back with 2 straight through mufflers.
> Pipewerx make most of their own stuff in house.
> 
> ...


WoW!!!
this is the best sound i have heard yet from a aftermarket exhaust on a TT. They are so hard to get it right. Most of them sound like a tractor:facepalm:

I thought the best was "Eisenmann" but you beat it by miles:thumbup:
awesome awesome sound dude!!:wave:

do you have a link to where i can get one with the electric cutout? or i have to email Pipewerx?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

here is a pic of mine , it was a home made 3 inch dp and no cat . i find the sound great , no drone and good sound ..
http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k186/fredfox2/audi TT/?action=view&current=DSC_1858.mp4


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

- 42 DD downpipe 
- 2 barrel type 3" resonators 
- straight through Magnaflow muffler 
- mandrel bends throughout 
- single driver side exit 
- 180 rear valence to cover the empty hole 

I wanted nothing but the highest possible flow, so no compromise, splits, restrictive chambered mufflers, crushes and unnecessary bends here.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

benocehcap said:


> WoW!!!
> this is the best sound i have heard yet from a aftermarket exhaust on a TT. They are so hard to get it right. Most of them sound like a tractor:facepalm:
> 
> I thought the best was "Eisenmann" but you beat it by miles:thumbup:
> ...


 My cutout is from the States..here is a link to the ebay shop i got it from.. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/badlanzhpeinc/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686 
Steve


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

benocehcap said:


> WoW!!!
> this is the best sound i have heard yet from a aftermarket exhaust on a TT. They are so hard to get it right. Most of them sound like a tractor:facepalm:
> 
> I thought the best was "Eisenmann" but you beat it by miles:thumbup:
> ...


 He also has the 3.2, which sounds dramatically different than the 1.8t.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Kacz07 said:


> He also has the 3.2, which sounds dramatically different than the 1.8t.


 3.3.... 

Steve


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> My cutout is from the States..here is a link to the ebay shop i got it from..
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/badlanzhpeinc/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
> Steve


 Thanks mate:thumbup: 
Can you please take a pix of the install? Close up on the exhaust flapper and the interior switch? 
thank you so much for the help:beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

benocehcap said:


> Thanks mate:thumbup:
> Can you please take a pix of the install? Close up on the exhaust flapper and the interior switch?
> thank you so much for the help:beer:


 Not got much in the way of photo install and the cabin switch is a 3 position spring return, to centre.. and ive put in the change tray under the arm rest.. 
















Steve


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i want an electrical flap


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

it isn't homebrew, but is definitely is custom... 










http://youtu.be/ek_KQjl497M 

http://youtu.be/B1UWbpiYlyg


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Krissrock said:


> it isn't homebrew, but is definitely is custom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha. I was bs'ing w Vince at the shop yesterday. He tuned my built NA 350z. How r u tuned? He mentioned getting into APR dealer stuff.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Kacz07 said:


> Ha. I was bs'ing w Vince at the shop yesterday.


 R/T Vince? 

Unitronic 1+


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Krissrock said:


> R/T Vince?
> 
> Unitronic 1+


 Ha, yeah. He's a cool guy. That place is killing' it.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't think i've been over there since the Dyno day in the video...2009. it's been a while. 
it would cool if he did Unitronic tunes of course. 

I like the place, but the last two times I was there i ended up with things to fix afterwards. 
After the dyno day, my headlights went wachky, and i found that the sensor on the rear control arm was broken off...the dyno tie-down must have been on it cause the bar on the sensor was completely gone. 
I had an alignment and they ripped up my vinyl rim stripe. Not a biggy, but i just had an alignment last week somewhere else and they didn't damage the stripes at all. And I have red Alcantara on my steering wheel...they don't wash their hands or wear gloves when inside the car, so I end up having to clean the Alcantara afterwards too (which is not easy). 
Minor things I guess. Especially compared to GLC which scratched ALL of my wheels when putting on the tires....which is why I rock the vinyl rim stripe to cover the scratches. 
I guess I'm just a stickler about shops doing collateral damage. You accept that because it happens a lot, but it doesn't have to. That's why I gotta give it up to Nate Dog Creations who had my car for 3 months and took care of it like it was his own. He truly understands that these cars are our babies and should be treated as such. 

I'm in no way trying to trash R/T. I like the place and I'd give them my business in the future. 

I was really considering going over to R/T for the Cinco De Dyno Day...did you go?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


>


 Max, sent you a PM regarding this picture.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I wanted nothing but the highest possible flow, so no compromise, splits, restrictive chambered mufflers, crushes and unnecessary bends here.


 So not like this?!? :laugh: 



stjacket said:


> here is some pics of the system. total weight is about 3 lbs.


 Mines cat less with a 5" magna flow round and large magna flow oval. Both straight through 3"


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ah yessss stjacket aka choptt

I miss that guy more than cablekid who just had bad taste. stjackt had balls, sawsall balls.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Max, sent you a PM regarding this picture.


 Replied! It took me a minute to see what you were saying from the pics linked . 

What Adam spotted is what seems to be rear frame braces on the 3.2L chassis, that are not on my roadster. They run diagonally from the car's longitudinal plane and go under the rear plastic aero trays. Maybe someone on this side of the world with a V6 can confirm (they were spotted on Steve's car that's a UK market car). 




cincyTT said:


> So not like this?!? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines cat less with a 5" magna flow round and large magna flow oval. Both straight through 3"


 :laugh: This picture is the exact opposite of my exhaust and the perfect representation of how wrong a good idea could go.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

In the uk the V6, all roadsters and 240QS have the additional bracing. 
Some 225 BT boys have cracked windscreens due to chassis twist under load. 
Steve


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

sTT eV6 said:


> In the uk the V6, all roadsters and 240QS have the additional bracing.
> Some 225 BT boys have cracked windscreens due to chassis twist under load.
> Steve


 On our side, the v6 and roadster have additional bracing as well, but this particular rearward brace seem to have been lost in translation (at least in the roadster). Could you take or have a better picture of them, maybe with the plastic trays removed? It would be a great help for us over here and maybe we can use the parts bin to upgrade to UK baller bracing status. :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

sTT eV6 said:


> In the uk the V6, all roadsters and 240QS have the additional bracing.
> Some 225 BT boys have cracked windscreens due to chassis twist under load.
> Steve


  



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> On our side, the v6 and roadster have additional bracing as well, but this particular rearward brace seem to have been lost in translation (at least in the roadster). Could you take or have a better picture of them, maybe with the plastic trays removed? It would be a great help for us over here and maybe we can use the parts bin to upgrade to UK baller bracing status. :beer:


 Yes yes yes! :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im not near my TT at the mo but would EKTA parts list indicate the parts required... 
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here are some pictures of custom TT exhaust I found when i was looking a going custom for my TT 3.2.








[/url]
Screen Shot 2012-06-04 at 7.52.14 AM by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]



Screen Shot 2012-06-04 at 7.51.25 AM by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Screen Shot 2012-03-12 at 8.24.26 PM by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Screen Shot 2012-06-04 at 7.53.56 AM by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Not quite "home brew" but its still custom. Probably worst possible design ever for "high flow" purposes. Will get redone. 










2.5" catback, Glasspack resonator, muffler-less. 

Heres a video I shot a couple days ago too. 





 
:thumbup:


----------



## warzywko (May 15, 2011)

here is my exhaust, 3" relentless downpipe with high flow cat, 2.5" straight pipe and HKS Hi power muffler (yes JDM) 


























here is a vid of the exhaust taken with GOPRO , cant see much but the sound works. 
[video]http://youtu.be/DOhnc_XU39k?hd=1[/video] 

and here is a vid of my 2005 infiniti G35 on low boost 

http://youtu.be/YpPM0Z_3dIE?hd=1


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

got a 2.5 In, 2.5 Out MagnaFlow muffler with nicer tips and had it installed.. 









*For reference:* 

2.5 In, 2.5 Out http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=main&id=10193 
3.0 In, 2.5 Out http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=main&id=10195 

*Before* 










*After* 









No more drone fiesta but a little quieter than expected but it has a nice tone on idle. 
Spent $250 for everything including tip :laugh::thumbup:


----------

